# Cobwebs Down Here



## add (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok.

Simple and easy contest/giveaway.

Maybe a 50 post count _and_ 3 month membership minimum to qualify?

*Contest:*
How many Lbs. of strawberries here folks?





*Prize:*

Review:
https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/07/serious-reads-knives-at-dawn-by-andrew-friedm.html






Closest to, wins (over is fine)...

Let's give it a week from this post.


Thank you to KKF and good luck! :yammer:


----------



## add (Feb 27, 2018)

Appears slooooow...

I'll start then.

_"6oz. of berries ADD!"_


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok I'll bite. 30# ?


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 27, 2018)

53 lbs


----------



## bkultra (Feb 27, 2018)

43#


----------



## daveb (Feb 27, 2018)

I just quartered that many. 8#

Good on you for doing this.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 27, 2018)

I pick at least that much and jam them every summer. Going with 12.57 lbs


----------



## larrybard (Feb 27, 2018)

45


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, I know I don't qualify for the prize. But for glory, 56#?


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 27, 2018)

28 lbs


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2018)

50


----------



## dwalker (Feb 28, 2018)

23.4#


----------



## pjotr (Feb 28, 2018)

47


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2018)

13


----------



## parbaked (Feb 28, 2018)

18 lbs


----------



## pete84 (Feb 28, 2018)

Going to have to go with 4.20 lbs, Bob...


----------



## brianh (Feb 28, 2018)

9.5#


----------



## Matus (Feb 28, 2018)

28 lbs


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 28, 2018)

around 130 lbs?


----------



## Nuts63 (Feb 28, 2018)

33 lbs


----------



## panda (Feb 28, 2018)

i was expecting a dirty joke with this thread title..


----------



## labor of love (Feb 28, 2018)

Clearly thats 11 pounds of strawberries.


----------



## add (Feb 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> I just quartered that many. 8#
> 
> Good on you for doing this.



Dude, there is nearly 8# behind the sink alone. :wink:


----------



## add (Feb 28, 2018)

ianbiringer said:


> Ok, I know I don't qualify for the prize. But for glory, 56#?



Nah, you are in.


----------



## add (Feb 28, 2018)

The _*Ianbiringer Rule*_ is now in effect.

50 post count *OR* a 3 month membership to qualify.


----------



## add (Feb 28, 2018)

panda said:


> i was expecting a dirty joke with this thread title..



The long married fellas will get that.

Or, will they?


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 28, 2018)

14#?


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 28, 2018)

I say 34 pounds.


----------



## add (Mar 1, 2018)

pete84 said:


> Going to have to go with 4.20 lbs, Bob...



Heh, hehe... 

I see/read what you did there (on multiple levels) pete84.

"No book for you!"


----------



## add (Mar 1, 2018)

add said:


> Appears slooooow...
> 
> I'll start then.
> 
> _"6oz. of berries ADD!"_



6 ounces?

That is like 2 lbs.

What are you, an idiot?


----------



## Talim (Mar 1, 2018)

19#


----------



## ian (Mar 1, 2018)

Someone else will win the book, but I won a rule. Thanksday made.


----------



## pete84 (Mar 1, 2018)

add said:


> Heh, hehe...
> 
> I see/read what you did there (on multiple levels) pete84.
> 
> "No book for you!"



Haha sorry couldn't help myself :rofl2:


https://youtu.be/ZHdjqsSSa_A


----------



## chinacats (Mar 1, 2018)

36.7 lbs


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 12, 2018)

38 pounds?


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 12, 2018)

47# bob


----------



## add (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry gents for the sloooow engagement here.

54# is the _paid to farmer_ recorded answer.


----------



## strumke (Mar 16, 2018)

14#


----------



## ian (Mar 16, 2018)

NO!! Curses, Bensbites, you edged me by a pound. I bet the farmer improperly tared. #soreloser


----------



## strumke (Mar 16, 2018)

strumke said:


> 14#



Lol, I should read the prior posts more carefully.


----------

